

Tech Companies Help Make NSA Surveillance Possible—and They Can Help Stop It - RougeFemme
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/11/22/nsa_surveillance_google_facebook_and_other_companies_can_help_stop_it.html

======
bloodorange
They'll do what makes their shareholders richer. They'll keep helping
surveillance unless doing so hits them where it hurts - money. If the general
public valued privacy more than convenience, they'd start avoiding services
and products from these companies. I wouldn't bet on that.

